# Ian Allan Publishing's end



## Escuadrilla Azul (Nov 2, 2020)

Seems that Ian Allan Publishing is one more victim of Covid19.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 2, 2020)

😳😲😩😥😭

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 2, 2020)

Bummer, I wonder if the tour branch of the business will still continue... It is still advertising tours for next year. I'd be wary about booking anything, I wonder how much interest they are getting.


----------



## Mainly28s (Nov 3, 2020)

That's sad news- Ian Allan has been a staple of military publishing for a long time.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 3, 2020)

Is it the shops only though ?
No mention of the actual publishing company folding.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 3, 2020)

Sad to hear......

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 3, 2020)

Wow agreed, very sad to hear. I have a few of there books.


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Nov 12, 2020)

Airframes said:


> Is it the shops only though ?
> No mention of the actual publishing company folding.


Didn't mention but the publishing web is this one. IIRC they sold publishing to Crecy or someone else.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 12, 2020)

Yes, I vaguely remember the publishing side of the business being sold off.


----------

